# The betta that wags his tail.



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have really introduced myself here yet. I am new, but I just haven't posted much. Well I just thought I greet everyone. Now on to the topic....

I have a HM?Rose? Dark Body-Red Fin male named Nova, similar to a dragon just a dark body. Anyway I will get pics later. But every time I pass his tank he comes out of his plant. Comes to where I am standing and he starts wagging his tail fin. Does anyone else have a betta that does this?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! When they see their reflections they try to make themselves look bigger than they are and they'll "puff" themselves up. It looks like they're wagging their tails.lol Hermes was flaring at Valentino and he wouldn't stop shaking his butt.haha It reminded me of hula dancers shaking their hips.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

My 2 boys are big time tail waggers lol especially at feeding time! They def. know when you approach the tank! When my mom or dad approach them, they do nothing lol... but when i do, they go to town!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They know who feeds them!haha My fish don't care who you are, they go nuts either way. They're such piggies.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine only go crazy for me ( outside of feeding time ) They don't squat for anyone else unless they have food. Fish DO know who their owners are =]


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

My fish are in my room at home, yes i still live with my mom but she never goes into my room so they don't know her and my bro moved out so they don't know him either but i think the fish would still go see who these people are if my mom and my bro would walk into the room.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

That's funny. Nova is my only betta that does that. The other just go up to where I usually drop food.


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

My Polo is the strangest betta. She has to check out every detail there is when her tank is moved even the slightest bit!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

My Lucky is a spazz. He wags his fins all the time!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine used to only wag for me, but now they eye my roommate whenever she walks by. They want FOOD!


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I have noticed that almost all bettas are little piggies. haha


----------

